# Monark Super deluxe Gumby green CHEAP!!!



## slick (Oct 9, 2012)

Really cheap Monark Super Deluxe boys in pretty nice OG Gumby Green paint. Love the color on this but already have a firestone one in orange and black.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940S-MONAR...470?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccb6c3e66


----------



## bricycle (Oct 9, 2012)

What a bargain!!!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 9, 2012)

yup thats a good deal! especially if someone were close enough to go pick it up


----------



## slick (Oct 9, 2012)

Insane it hasn't sold yet. That is a kool color!!! And it's pretty darn clean. Not my bike but i do love it!


----------



## ramito (Oct 9, 2012)

*I want that tank,,,lol,,!!!!*

Wtb a tank with the crash rail,,,,,,


----------



## Utahrobert (Oct 24, 2012)

*I bought the Gumby Green Monark*

But the paint on the train light is not original and I either need to repaint it to match the rest of the bike, which is decent enough and has just the right amount of wear, or find another green train light. And I will need new decals . Any recommendations?


----------

